# Spoke to a Breeder.... :D



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

So I have contacted a breeder for my little Chihuahua puppy! Health tested, pet quality puppy!
I am on a waiting list for her next litter. Her female should come into heat November so now I must sit and wait. :foxes15:
Bitch is a 2.5 pound chocolate and white smooth coat. 
Stud is a 2 pound black and white smooth coat. 
Both appear to be deer head. 
SO EXCITED!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

How exciting! You are very patient I would be going crazy.
would you like a male or a female?


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

miuccias said:


> How exciting! You are very patient I would be going crazy.
> would you like a male or a female?


It's going to be horrible to have to wait!  but I have to lol
While I've met many lovely female dogs (my mutt is a female and I love her to pieces) I have always had the strongest bonds with male dogs! It all depends on the temperaments of the puppies but I can honestly say I am leaning towards a male


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Have you already chose this breeder or you will see how the puppies turn out?

my male is so loving towards me sometimes is too much, my husband calls him my stalker lol

I am sorry for your loss! RIP Rolo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats on your future baby! But I just have one question, isn't the female way too small to breed? I'm not an expert, but I've never heard of a responsible breeder (or any breeder actually) using a female that tiny to breed. Usually they're at least 4.5-5lbs. Has this particular female been bred before? That's kind of a bad sign IMO.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Congrats on your future baby! But I just have one question, isn't the female way too small to breed? I'm not an expert, but I've never heard of a responsible breeder (or any breeder actually) using a female that tiny to breed. Usually they're at least 4.5-5lbs. Has this particular female been bred before? That's kind of a bad sign IMO.


+ 1


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I just realize that! 2.5 is extremely small my 4month chi weights that!

Ashley what do you mean with +1?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It means that I second Zorana's post. I would basically say the same thing, so it saved me time. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I third that. Any good breeder wouldn't use a 2.5lb. female, some don't even use a 3lb. Also usually puppys under 3.5lbs. full grown are on a spay and neuter agreement from a good breeder.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Good to know about the breeding guidelines. I am so glad I found this forum. I wouldn't have a clue how to pick a breeder for Chis if it wasn't for this forum's participants.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto the above posters. Seems weird that a breeder who's actually health testing is also breeding them that small.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LostLakeLua said:


> Ditto the above posters. Seems weird that a breeder who's actually health testing is also breeding them that small.


She said "health tested, pet quality puppy" which makes me think she misunderstood that health testing is done on the parents, not the puppy and that she mistakes "healthy" puppy as evaluated by the vet with "health tested" parents. Maybe I read it wrong though. Wouldn't be the first time!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

bluebo said:


> So I have contacted a breeder for my little Chihuahua puppy! Health tested, pet quality puppy!
> I am on a waiting list for her next litter. Her female should come into heat November so now I must sit and wait. :foxes15:
> Bitch is a 2.5 pound chocolate and white smooth coat.
> Stud is a 2 pound black and white smooth coat.
> ...


I know you are excited but no responsible breeder would be breeding a female that small. 

No responsible breeder would intentionally be trying to create more deer headed chis. The only reason to breed is to 'try' to create dogs that match the standard that are healthy with good temperaments...otherwise, you are just stealing homes from animals in shelters that otherwise might be euthanized.

All that to say, pretty sure the breeder probably didn't bother to 'health test' the parents if they are truly that small. You can check Orthopedic Foundation for Animals to see if her adults are officially tested - you will need their registered names to find them (they are registered right?).


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

flippedstars said:


> No responsible breeder would intentionally be trying to create more deer headed chis.


Coopers a deer head. :sad5:  :crybaby:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Becku said:


> Coopers a deer head. :sad5:  :crybaby:


Didn't you post saying Cooper was a from a pet store...? Clearly he wasn't from a responsible breeder then...


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Becku said:


> Coopers a deer head. :sad5:  :crybaby:


beck, theres nothing wrong with a deer head chi, our Muffin is a deer head to.:coolwink:

I gota agree with everyone else on the breeding issue/weight. Also having patience pays off in the long run taking your time to find the right breeder and taking time searching around..


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes he was but that doesn't mean I don't like the way he looks. What is so bad about the 'deer head' look? I think hes cute.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Becku, there is nothing 'wrong' with a deer head Chi, lots of people prefer them as pets. The standard however, requires an apple domed head shape, breeders who are breeding to the standard therefore do not breed deer headed puppies.
I am wondering if the original post had a typo, and the bitch in question is actually two *kilos* not two pounds... Two kilos would be 4.5 lbs, an acceptable size for a brood bitch.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Becku said:


> Yes he was but that doesn't mean I don't like the way he looks. What is so bad about the 'deer head' look? I think hes cute.


There isn't anything wrong with a deer headed chi, 2 out of my 3 are like that, it's just not the breed standard. You can't show a deer head chi, only apple head. It's considered poor breeding if they are deer head bc good breeders try to breed closest to the standards (3-6 lbs, apple head, ect).


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I didn't even know you can breed such small dogs with them actually surviving?!
My Chanel is around 2-2.5 lbs and she just looks so small and fragile I couldn't imagine you can breed a bitch that small.
Also, I believe even if the stud is smaller, it doesn't guarantee small puppies because of genes down the line so if that is her selling point for the pups, don't necessarily fall for it

I know it is super exciting to find a puppy, but don't always go for what breeders advertise themselves because you put in your love and money, and may be disapointed when you realise they were lying about things


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Nami is 2.5 lbs and I can not even fathom her having babies! That is just way to small to be safe at all. All of the breeding bitches from my breeder are 4lbs or more.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't even imagine a 2.5lb adult, Bambi is over 4.5lbs and she is a teeny tiny dog.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma is 2.7lbs and I could never imagine her having babies. She is sooo tiny. Her breeder told us she absolutely should not be bred due to her size, but I already knew that. I would certainly be wary of a breeder using a 2.5lbs female!

Hope you're not feeling overwhelmed with all the responses here. They're probably not what you were hoping or expecting to here, but everyone just wants to help you choose a reputable breeder that you will get a healthy puppy from.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I really think it is a 2.5kg bitch. I really hope it is.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I really think it is a 2.5kg bitch.


That would make a lot more sense. Let's hope so!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Becku said:


> Yes he was but that doesn't mean I don't like the way he looks. What is so bad about the 'deer head' look? I think hes cute.


There's nothing "wrong" with it...its just not how the chihuahua breed is "supposed" to look per the breed parent club.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with what the other said regarding size. Sounds a bit sketchy to me? So much so I may keep on looking for a more responsible breeder....


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

Yup typo lol. It is a 2.5 kg... the bitch is. There are literally no rescues around here with chihuahuas or other small dogs. If there were... that would be the direction I would be going in. 
It seems like in the states there is always shelters filled with pit bulls and chihuahuas. In Canada there are shelters filled with border collie, lab, husky and German shepherd mixes. VERY RARELY is there a small dog in the rescues that are in my area...
This breeder has health tested parents. They are registered through the UKC and I don't know what the deal is about an apple head as opposed to a deer head. I don't really care either as this will be an altered pet, not a show dog. Whether it is breed standard or not doesn't concern me...although it should concern the breeder. I'll talk to her about it.


----------



## knockoutchis (Oct 21, 2012)

bluebo said:


> Yup typo lol. It is a 2.5 kg... the bitch is. There are literally no rescues around here with chihuahuas or other small dogs. If there were... that would be the direction I would be going in.
> It seems like in the states there is always shelters filled with pit bulls and chihuahuas. In Canada there are shelters filled with border collie, lab, husky and German shepherd mixes. VERY RARELY is there a small dog in the rescues that are in my area...
> This breeder has health tested parents. They are registered through the UKC and I don't know what the deal is about an apple head as opposed to a deer head. I don't really care either as this will be an altered pet, not a show dog. Whether it is breed standard or not doesn't concern me...although it should concern the breeder. I'll talk to her about it.


It actually DOES concern you, as well as anyone else choosing to buy from a breeder rather than rescue. If the dog is not out of a breeding that intended to produce puppies that should look like the standard (obviously they don't always - I produced a plainer-headed puppy in my first litter but he was still cute and perfectly suited to be a pet and healthy...but I certainly don't try to reproduce that and decided not to keep the dam because of that puppy), the puppies are most likely taking away homes from dogs that could be rescued. I know that you say there are not any in shelters up in Canada and I do tend to believe that, however I know for a fact there ARE good breeders in Canada both health testing and breeding to the standard. In Canada, you would only want to buy from a breeder breeding Canadian Kennel Club registered dogs - not UKC? Not even sure what UKC is up there but it's not the 'real' kennel club for Canadian dogs. Are the parent's health test results at least registered on the OFFA website? 

I know of a couple really good breeders in Canada - I'd be happy to refer to you to them if you wanted to PM me.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

knockoutchis said:


> It actually DOES concern you, as well as anyone else choosing to buy from a breeder rather than rescue. If the dog is not out of a breeding that intended to produce puppies that should look like the standard (obviously they don't always - I produced a plainer-headed puppy in my first litter but he was still cute and perfectly suited to be a pet and healthy...but I certainly don't try to reproduce that and decided not to keep the dam because of that puppy), the puppies are most likely taking away homes from dogs that could be rescued. I know that you say there are not any in shelters up in Canada and I do tend to believe that, however I know for a fact there ARE good breeders in Canada both health testing and breeding to the standard. In Canada, you would only want to buy from a breeder breeding Canadian Kennel Club registered dogs - not UKC? Not even sure what UKC is up there but it's not the 'real' kennel club for Canadian dogs. Are the parent's health test results at least registered on the OFFA website?
> 
> I know of a couple really good breeders in Canada - I'd be happy to refer to you to them if you wanted to PM me.


I PM'd you!


----------



## knockoutchis (Oct 21, 2012)

PM'd you back. I am not necessarily saying the breeder you have found is bad - I just always encourage people to really look into who they are buying from...these little guys live for a long time...and are much more enjoyable if they are happy and healthy and have good temperaments.


----------



## bluebo (Oct 19, 2012)

knockoutchis said:


> PM'd you back. I am not necessarily saying the breeder you have found is bad - I just always encourage people to really look into who they are buying from...these little guys live for a long time...and are much more enjoyable if they are happy and healthy and have good temperaments.


I totally agree with you! I'm questioning the breeder and I will be making the right decision for myself and my family.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

bluebo said:


> I totally agree with you! I'm questioning the breeder and I will be making the right decision for myself and my family.


You should be able to find a responsible breeder, who registers with the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) that has "pet" pups available. That sort of breeder who really is committed to breeding for the health , temperment and standard. Take your time. It is easy to get excited and want any adorable puppy. If you aren't careful you could wind up with an ill-bred dog with a lifetime of health problems. Keep looking....


----------

